# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πέφτει η ασφάλεια του μετρητή

## olorin

Γεια σας παιδιά και καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.Το τελευταίο χρόνο αλλά ειδικά τελευταία πέφτει η ασφάλεια του μετρητή της ΔΕΗ ...Το έκανε συνήθως όταν ανάβαμε τον θερμοσίφωνα μαζί με κάποιο σίδερο...αλλά τελευταια ακόμα και τη κουζίνα να ανάψω στο ένα μάτι θα πέσει...θα τη σηκώσω και μπορεί να ξαναπέσει μετά από λίγο μπορεί και καθόλου.....τι λέτε να συμβαίνει;;;; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## klik

Μονοφασικο; Λογαριασμοί φυσιολογικοι; 30+ ετων οικοδομη; Μονο με συγκεκριμένο ματι της κουζινας; Με το φουρνο;

----------


## nikiforos.

Μήπως η ασφάλεια είναι βλαμμένη; Κινέζικη είναι; Συνήθως οι ασφάλειες στους μετρητές της ΔΕΗ δεν είναι και κορυφαίας ποιότητας!! Καλή Ανάσταση στην κοινότητα!!

----------


## olorin

Μονοφασικό...οι λογαριασμοί πρέπει να είναι φυσιολογικοί....γύρω στα 120-150€ εκαθαριστικος ...Πριν λίγο το έκανε με ένα μάτι....άλλες φορές με φούρνο και μάτι......Τώρα δουλεύει το ένα μάτι!!!!Πέφτει η ασφάλεια ,πάω να τη σηκώσω δε σηκώνεται...κλείνω το μάτι ..σηκώνεται η ασφάλεια ....μετά από λίγο θα ξαναπέσει!!!!!!Τι συμβαίνει ρε παιδιά...και γιατί να πέσει η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού και όχι μια ασφάλεια από το πίνακα ή και ο γενικός.....μιλάμε για σπίτι 30+ ετών...αλλά με σχετικά καινούριο πίνακα....

----------


## klik

Η ασφαλεια του ρολογιου ειναι αυτοματη; 
Πιθανα χαλασμενη ασφαλεια ρολογιου. Αρχικα επεφτε διοτι μαλλον εχεις χαμηλη παροχη (6mm^2 καλωδιο με 25Α-max) και αναβες πολλες συσκευες. 
Τη ζημια σταδιακα την προξενησες εσυ καθως σηκωνες την ασφαλεια χωρις να εχεις διακοψει τις καταναλωσεις σου.
Πρεπει να αλλαχτει η ασφαλεια και να ελεγχθουν τα καλωδια πανω της μηπως ειναι χαλαρα.

Τι κεντρικη ασφαλεια εχεις στον πινακα; ποσα Α;

----------


## xsterg

καλεσε την δεη για να σου αλλαξει την ασφαλεια του μετρητη. λογικα θα πρεπει να ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## olorin

Καλημέρα .Χριστός Ανέστη!Λοιπόν μετά από πολλά παρατήρησα κάτι που δεν το είχα προσέξει...Η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού ζεματάει και μυρίζει καμένο...Είναι η keidy dz47-63.Αυτη που μπορώ να τη βρω και να την αλλάξω γιατί για να περιμένω τη ΔΕΗ θα ανεβοκατεβαζω το διακόπτη για κανένα τρίμηνο.....

----------


## ezizu

Αληθώς Ανέστη. Χρόνια πολλά.
Δεν νομίζω να περιμένεις τρίμηνο, εφόσον είναι το πρόβλημα στην ασφάλεια του ρολογιού της ΔΕΗ (έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις ). 
Νομίζω ότι ακόμη και σήμερα να πάρεις τηλέφωνο τις βλάβες ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και να τους πεις ότι δεν έχεις ρεύμα στο σπίτι, λόγω του ότι η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού ζεματάει και πέφτει χωρίς να έχεις ενεργοποιημένες ενεργοβόρες συσκευές (π.χ. θερμοσίφωνα, ηλ. κουζίνα, πλυντήριο, ηλ καλοριφέρ- θερμάστρα-αερόθεμο κ.λ.π.) παρά μόνο φωτισμό, μια  τηλεόραση ,ένα ψυγείο (τα οποία λειτουργούν κανονικά) κ.ο.κ. λογικά θα έρθει συνεργείο σχετικά άμεσα (υπάρχει προσωπικό ασφαλείας) να ελέγξει και πιθανότατα να αλλάξει την ασφάλεια του ρολογιού.
Σημειωτέων η επέμβαση στον μετρητή - ρολόι της ΔΕΗ  απαγορεύετε και επιφέρει κυρώσεις. 
Φιλικά.

----------


## klik

Επισης η ασφαλεια αυτη εχει ταση απο την κολωνα. Ειναι παντα επικίνδυνη.

----------

meletis_m (31-05-20)

----------


## νεκταριοος

παρε τηλ την δεη πες οτι ηρθε ο ληεκτρολογος και σου ηπε οτι ειναι το προβλημα απο  την ασφαλεια του μερητη ,  να σου αλλαξουν μικροαυτοματο , οπος και να σου σφιξουν τις συνδεσεις καλυτερα μεσα στο μετρητη / μικροαυτοματο ουδετερογειωση κλπ.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Καλημέρα .Χριστός Ανέστη!Λοιπόν μετά από πολλά παρατήρησα κάτι που δεν το είχα προσέξει...Η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού ζεματάει και μυρίζει καμένο...Είναι η keidy dz47-63.Αυτη που μπορώ να τη βρω και να την αλλάξω γιατί για να περιμένω τη ΔΕΗ θα ανεβοκατεβαζω το διακόπτη για κανένα τρίμηνο.....


 Μην  ακούς  κανένα  για  κυρώσεις  και  τα  σχετικά.
  Θα  πας  σε  ένα  μαγαζί , από  αυτά  που  είναι  κλειστά  λόγω  των  ημέρων, θα  το  διαρρήξεις, που  να  περιμένεις  e-shop και  λοιπές  αηδίες, θα  διαλέξεις  τι  θέλεις  από  τα  ράφια του  και  φεύγεις. Μετά  σπας   σφραγίδα    ρολογιού, βγάζεις  κάλυμμά, αφού  έχεις  ανεβεί  πρώτα  στην  κολώνα  να  αποσυνδέσεις  τα  καλώδια, αλλάζεις  ασφάλεια, σπας  σφραγίδα  μετρητή, να  κάνεις  και  εκεί  έναν  έλεγχο  ευκαιρίας  δοθείσης  και  μετά  για  αποκατάσταση,  αντίστροφα.
  Γρήγορα, καθαρά, σίγουρα. Που  να  περιμένεις  τώρα  τη  ΔΕΔΗΕ  κλπ.

  Ευνόητο, ότι  τα  ανωτέρω  ανήκουν  στη  σφαίρα  της  φαντασίας, εξαρτάται  βεβαίως  από  τη  σφαίρα, το  βλήμα, τον  όλμο  που  τα  διαβάζει.

  Προς  τη  διαχείριση

  Μήπως  θα  έπρεπε  εκτός  της  αιτήσεως  προς  εγγραφή  μέλους, ο  αιτών  να  απαντά  και  σε  ένα  ερωτηματολόγιο  δέκα- δέκα πέντε  ερωτήσεων  και  από  τις  απαντήσεις  να  απορρίπτεται ή όχι; Θα  γλυτώνατε  από  της  ταλαιπωρίας  να μας αποδεικνύετε  ότι  το  άσπρο  δεν  είναι  μαύρο.

----------


## olorin

Καλησπέρα...πήρα τη ΔΕΗ και ήρθε μετά από 4 ώρες ....άλλαξαν την ασφάλεια η οποία είχε καρβουνιαστει από μέσα ....Τώρα φαίνεται ότι είναι οκ η κατάσταση....Να με συγχωρέσει η ΔΕΗ για την απιστία απεναντι της.... Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές αλλά και τα ειρωνικά σχόλια.

----------

mikemtb73 (20-04-20)

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Παιδια αντιμετωπιζω αναλογο προβλημα: εχει γινει ανακατασκευη στο σπιτι πριν μερικα χρονια και ΟΛΑ τα ηλεκτρολογικα αλλαχτηκαν (πινακας-καλωδια-πριζες-διακοπτες κλπ)
για μερικα χρονια δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα πλην ομως με εκπληξη μου παρατηρησα πως οταν συμβαινει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα μικρο ειτε μεγαλο (απο βραχυκυκλωμενο διακοπτη λαμπατερ μεχρι βραστηρα κουζινας) εκτος την ασφαλεια της γραμμης πεφτει και η ασφαλεια του μετρητη !
Μαλιστα μια φορα ειχε πεσει οταν ενω λειτουργουσε ο ταχυθερμαντηρας και εκανα μπανιο η γυναικα μου αναψε τον βραστηρα και εκτοτε ειμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοι.

Με την παλιοτερη εγκατασταση η ασφαλεια στο ρολοϊ κατω επεφτε μονο οταν γινοταν μεγαλο βραχυκυκλωμα πχ ηλεκτρικη κουζινα και σε καθε μικρο-βραχυκυκλωμα επεφτε η ασφαλεια του πινακα, την αλλαζαμε και ΟΚ.
Με εχει πιασει πανικος γιατι πες εγω λειπω απο το σπιτι και προκληθει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα πχ απο παιδι τοτε τι γινεται;
Μενω σε πολυκατοικια και πρεπει με κλειδι να κατεβεις κατω στο υπογειο.

Η ασφαλεια δεν μυριζει πχ καρβουνιλα και δεν νομιζω να εχει αλλαχτει απο τοτε που πρωτομπηκε.
Λετε να ειναι θεμα Αμπερ;
Κατι αλλο; 

 :Unsure:

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Κατεβηκα κατω και τραβηξα φωτογραφια,οπως βλεπετε ειναι 32 Α !!!
Δεν εχω καλεσει ποτε τεχνικο να την αλλαξει ουτε τοτε στην ανακαινιση ο εγκαταστατης μου ειπε τιποτα που σημαινει ή δεν το ειδε ή αδιαφορησε [αν και δεν βλεπω τον λογο για το 2ο]
Λετε αυτη η διαφορα των 3Α να παιζει ρολο;
Στον πινακα του σπιτιου ειναι κεντρικη ασφαλεια-ρελε διαφυγης αμφορετα στα 40Α.

----------


## vasilllis

οι ασφαλειες στο πινακα του σπιτιου τι είναι;

----------


## νεκταριοος

ευκαιρια να εθουν και σε σενα  :Lol:  βλεπε ποστ 12  ....  <το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα αφορα στη γυρανση του υλικου, καθως και οτι στο ρολοι παει αλη καμπυλη C νομιζω οποτε .....

----------


## klik

> Στον πινακα του σπιτιου ειναι κεντρικη ασφαλεια-ρελε διαφυγης αμφορετα στα 40Α.


Δεν ειναι ασφαλεια το πρωτο που βλεπεις αλλα διακοπτης. Τα 40α ειναι ρευματα αντοχης των επαφων κατα το σπινθηρισμο ανοιγματος. Δεν εχουν σχεση με την πτωση της ασφαλειας ρολογιου.
Βγαλε φωτογραφια του πινακα

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Παιδια τοσα χρονια δεν ειχε γινει καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα για αυτο και δεν ειχα ασχοληθει με την ασφαλεια κατω του ρολογιου
Τωρα πλεον ομως βλεπω πως με το παραμικρο (ακομη και απο λαμπατερ) πεφτει του πινακα (σωστα) αλλα αυτη του μετρητη !
40Α γραφουν επανω,σας βαζω φωτογραφια απο αυτο το μερος του πινακα.
Αιτηση στην ΔΕΗ που; με αιτηση μεσω email ή τηλεφωνο δεν γινεται;
Να καλεσω ηλεκτρολογο να μου βαλει αλλη κατω στον μετρητη;

----------


## vasilllis

η ΔΕΗ λέει ότι στον πίνακα σου πρέπει να έχεις 35Α ασφάλεια και όχι 40Α.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

> η ΔΕΗ λέει ότι στον πίνακα σου πρέπει να έχεις 35Α ασφάλεια και όχι 40Α.


Τοσα ηξερα κι εγω,απο το πατρικο μεχρι πριν γινει η ανακαινιση στο δικο μου 35Α ειχα
τωρα τι κανουμε που κατω στον μετρητη εχω 32Α;

----------


## vasilllis

1.αλλαξε την ασφάλεια στο πίνακα σου 
2 κάλεσε την δεδδηε και ανάφερε ότι έχει βλάβη και πέφτει σε τυχαίες ώρες την ημέρα, να στην αλλάξουν .

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

> 1.αλλαξε την ασφάλεια στο πίνακα σου 
> 2 κάλεσε την δεδδηε και ανάφερε ότι έχει βλάβη και πέφτει σε τυχαίες ώρες την ημέρα, να στην αλλάξουν .



Ποσα Α να βαλω στον πινακα μου 32 ή 35;

----------


## vasilllis

μικρό αυτόματος είναι 32, τηξεως 35Α.
καλύτερα μικροαυτοματο.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

> μικρό αυτόματος είναι 32, τηξεως 35Α.
> καλύτερα μικροαυτοματο.



Φιλε μου αν καταλαβα καλα να αλλαξω το ρελαι διαφυγης με αλλο 32Α και διπλα να βαλω αυτοματη ασφαλεια 35Α;

----------


## klik

Μονο την ασφαλεια c40 αλλαζεις με μικροαυτοματο (αυτοματη ασφαλεια) 32A καμπυλης C.

----------


## vasilllis

> Φιλε μου αν καταλαβα καλα να αλλαξω το ρελαι διαφυγης με αλλο 32Α και διπλα να βαλω αυτοματη ασφαλεια 35Α;


ναι δεν το έγραψα καλα.
Την αυτοματη ασφαλεια αλλαζει (ο τεχνικός) με αλλη.

----------


## Δημ.Φυλακτος

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις,σημερα το πρωϊ την αλλαξα
Απο την μια ηθελα να προκαλεσω καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα να δω εαν θα πεσει αυτη ή η κεντρικη μα απο την αλλη ασε λεω να δω στην πραξη,δενε χω ορεξη για αλλα λυσε-δεσε.



Τωρα εχω 32Α γενικη ασφαλεια και 32Α απο την Δεη κατω στον μετρητη.

----------

